# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  إستماع مبآشر لسورة الكهف للشيخ مآهر المعيقلي

## غزالة نجد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلآم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*أخوآتي و حبيبآتي...*
*أذكركم و نفسي بقراءة سورة الكهف كل جمعة ..* 

*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في فضل قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة :* 

*" من قرأ سورة الكهف في يوم الجمعة سطع له نور من تحت قدمه إلى عنان السماء يضيء له يوم القيامة ، وغفر له ما بين الجمعتين "* 

*وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*(من قرأ سورة { الكهف }يوم الجمعة أضــاء له نور مابينه وبين البيت العتيق )* 


*وقال ايضاُ صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*(من أدرك منكم الدجال فقرأ عليه فواتح سورة الكهف كانت له عصمة من الدجال )* 



*وتقرأ السورة في ليلة الجمعة أو في يومها ،*
*وتبدأ ليلة الجمعة من غروب شمس يوم الخميس ،*
*وينتهي يوم الجمعة بغروب الشمس ،*  
*وعليه : فيكون وقت قراءتها*
*من غروب شمس يوم الخميس إلى غروب شمس يوم الجمعة .* 


*المصدر : موقع الاسلام اليوم* 




*.. اخيتي* 
*دعي هذه الصفحة نوراً لك وعصمة من الدجال بإذن الله*
*ولآ تنسي الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و الإستغفآر*
*فمن لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا*
*ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ورزقه من حيث لايحتسب* 
*ولآ تنسي الدعاء للأحياء والأموات* 
*اللهم اغفرللمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات...* 







*استماع مباشر لسورة الكهف*  

*http://www.almuaiqly.com/arabic/download.php?action=lsn&id=202* 
*و هذا رابط موقع الشيخ مآهر المعيقلي*  

*http://www.almuaiqly.com/* 
*اللهم اغفرلي ولوالداي و لمن مر هنآ*
*ولمن ساهم في نشر هذه الصفحه يارب العالمين* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## استندرا

يزااااااااااج الله خير ياختي~
فميزان حسناتج انشالله}}

----------


## غزالة نجد

و إيآك حبيبتي ...
الله يسعد قلبك و يوفقك ....

----------


## ذات الحياة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك ِ على الرابط المفيد 

وأشكرك ِ على اهتمامك ِ


لا تحرمينا من المشاركات الجديدة والمهمة والمفيدة 

وفقك ِ الله

----------


## غزالة نجد

و إيآك حبيبتي ...
وآبشري بكل خير إن شآء الله ....

----------

